# police certificate question



## elasmo1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am in the process of filling out my online EOI as a draft and noticed the section about character etc. I did have a drink driving charge some 20 years ago and I'm guessing I will have to include this on the EOI as it refers to "have you ever been found guilty in any court etc"....

so should I apply for a police certificate before submitting the EOI? because they are probably going to ask me for it anyway? 

Also, being from the UK originally, do I have to get in touch with the Criminal records bureau and request a standard check from them? 

It's a pain having to do this, what with it being 20 years ago, but I'm sure that lots of other people have gone through a similar process with the EOI procedure.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

You'll need to provide a police check with your ITA regardless, everyone has to with or without previous convictions. Be aware though that they're only valid for a set length of time (6 months I think) so dont get it too early.
You need to get it from these guys
Police Certificates
I'm pretty sure they only go back 10 years though so you should be fine.


----------



## elasmo1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey lisamct,

Thanks for that advice, I did a bit more research and found the same site and printed the forms out.

I wish you were right about the 10 years things, but I have gone through the whole immigration process in the USA (just applying for US citizenship now) and the police certificate that I had to get then (now discarded) did have this on. 

I think basically that these certificates go back till your birth date, lol. Wish I was wrong. 

Paul





lisamct said:


> You'll need to provide a police check with your ITA regardless, everyone has to with or without previous convictions. Be aware though that they're only valid for a set length of time (6 months I think) so dont get it too early.
> You need to get it from these guys
> Police Certificates
> I'm pretty sure they only go back 10 years though so you should be fine.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

elasmo1 said:


> Hey lisamct,
> 
> Thanks for that advice, I did a bit more research and found the same site and printed the forms out.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

I'm afraid that convictions (and even warnings) stay on the police report forever - but in theory they should not be taken in to account if they are older than a certain age. 

And be aware - it doesn't matter how old you were when you had the 'misdemeanour' my son was caught shoplifting a small toy when he was 13, and given a caution - and that was still on the report when we emigrated. I personally think that these kinds of records should be cleared when the offence has 'run its time' - especially for juveniles - but I guess they won't listen to lil ole me


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Just put it on, rather be honest than them find it later on and it appear like you tried to hide it. The police check will only bring it up anyway, IF they think it is relevant, because it was such a long time ago they may not. Good luck 



elasmo1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am in the process of filling out my online EOI as a draft and noticed the section about character etc. I did have a drink driving charge some 20 years ago and I'm guessing I will have to include this on the EOI as it refers to "have you ever been found guilty in any court etc"....
> 
> ...


----------



## Donna9159 (Sep 7, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I'm afraid that convictions (and even warnings) stay on the police report forever - but in theory they should not be taken in to account if they are older than a certain age.
> 
> And be aware - it doesn't matter how old you were when you had the 'misdemeanour' my son was caught shoplifting a small toy when he was 13, and given a caution - and that was still on the report when we emigrated. I personally think that these kinds of records should be cleared when the offence has 'run its time' - especially for juveniles - but I guess they won't listen to lil ole me


Too bad the youth of today don't read this and realize that an small error in judgement can have lasting effects..


----------



## Donna9159 (Sep 7, 2011)

chellebubbles said:


> Just put it on, rather be honest than them find it later on and it appear like you tried to hide it. The police check will only bring it up anyway, IF they think it is relevant, because it was such a long time ago they may not. Good luck


My best advice is to tell the truth about everything around your immigration. Just today I heard about someone who had not and of course, it was not the transgression that they committed that cost them their visa but the fact that they omitted to tell the truth in their application.


----------

